# Flood and Beehives



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

So, its been a while since I've posted anything here. Lurked a whole lot but been busy.

Thought I would share these.

I put some of my bees on pallets so I can move the easily off the flood plain. They are in a location that maybe floods every ten years. Flood was so fast I did not want to risk a tractor with a fork on it so we moved them by hand. Talk about pissed off bees.

I tried to explain to them that the move was better than freezing cold water but they did not listen. 

The bees were drive two hours prior to this photo. Water came up that fast. There were 8 full colonies in deeps and double deeps and 4 empty boxes (those were the last to be moved in the deepest water and nearly floated off).


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

The next day...two feet higher.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

how deeps the water momma? three feet high and risen
how deeps the water papa? she said its three feet high and risen
well my hives are gone, I lost my bees, the chickens are sleeping in the willow trees, cows in water up past there nees, three feet high and risin.


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

I love me some Cash! I just moved my hives last week up on the back deck of my house for fear of a flood. It was a good workout to say the least!


----------

